# 1970 Convertible - Rear seat belts?



## PrudencePontiac (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, apologies for my ignorance here, but...

I have a 70 Goat I basically grew up riding in - my Dad is the original owner, and I have recently taken possession of "Prudence."

I have fuzzy recollections of it maybe having seat belts in the back (even though we never wore them, it was a different time).

Bottom line is I can't find rear belts in the car. I want to be able to put a car seat in it so my son can go out with me on the weekends. But I can't seem to locate any rear seat belts.

I had the seats recovered a while back. Maybe they took them out?

Does anyone know if rear seat belts were an option in 1970? And if they were, and I don't have them, how difficult is it to install new ones?

Thanks for any information!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

They just bolt in. You can either buy repro's from resto catalog or even originals on e-bay. Cheapos from a parts store will work too. Although, since you're strapping your kid in, I probably wouldn't go the cheap route even tho they still need to meet certain government standards. You'll need to remove the bottom of the rear seat to install them. Feel around real good inbetween the bottom and back of the rearseat to make sure they're not installed already. Or even pull the bottom of the seat out to check..

With the name "prudence" was your dad a Beetles fan???


----------



## PrudencePontiac (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi 68greengoat - thanks for the quick reply. I will dig in there and see if I can find them. Good to know they just bolt in if I don't have any!

Yup, my Mom was more of the Beatles fan, and they loved naming their cars - so Prudence was most likely from the White Album influence. We also had a Vega named Vaughn...


----------



## PrudencePontiac (Sep 1, 2010)

Dug in as far as I could without taking the seat out - nada. Will try and pull it out this weekend and see what lies beneath.


----------



## PrudencePontiac (Sep 1, 2010)

Found the seat belts! They were buried under the seat. Besides the two for the rear bench seat, there is one on each side tucked into the elbow rests in the rear. I believe these are actually over the shoulder belts for the front passengers, which might have been an option. Either way, glad I found them.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

first thing we did in the 70's was stuff those darn things under the seats so we did'nt sit on them...LOL, glad you found them, the custom fisher body ones in my 66' are fetching a pretty penny on E-bay these days trying to get the rollers freed up so i can use them the stainless and logo are nice.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

I always used to love those stagecoach logos on the buckles in my Dad's goat. :cool

When they weren't in use, he would take the rear belts and buckle them, and then cinch em tight so they would lie nice and smooth and straight and neat.


----------

